# Livery yard easily accessible from walnut tree Milton Keynes



## JaneEmery (5 June 2016)

I will be moving to walnut tree soon & am looking for part or supported diy livery in a lively yard. Any suggestions? I've seen radwell farm on the internet but have not visited it.


----------



## Leo Walker (5 June 2016)

Radwell Farm is probably the closest, but they are quite small and seem to have a high turn over. My friend was there and hated it, but then she never seems to stay anywhere long so probably her! Theres the old trekking centre and another one that I cant remember the name of that are between Woburn and Bowbrick Hill. Theres another one near the railway crossing. Theres a few around Bowbrick Hill as well. St Margarets is nice. Avoid Bryerly Springs like the plague!

Theres quite a few out towards Newport Pagnell as well. Trudie who runs Lakes Lane is lovely.


----------



## JaneEmery (9 June 2016)

Thanks. That's very helpful.


----------



## Carefreegirl (20 June 2016)

Collingwood is by the level crossing and lovely owner (she's a mate so would say that :wink3 Woodleys is one between Bow and Woburn Sands. Same owner as the Trekking centre (no longer a trekking centre but an almost empty livery yard) but he has managers in the running it. St Margarets between Great and Little Brickhill is ok, very hilly fields with lots of rabbit holes. The roads are very fast though considering they're country lanes. 
Totally agree with Frankiecob though about both Radwell and Bryerly !


----------



## JaneEmery (20 June 2016)

Thanks. Will be coming up to MK on Thurs so will take a look


----------



## Leo Walker (20 June 2016)

The manager of the trekking centre is very definitely unique! Woodleys is run in a very different way and is the place my friend settled at, so given the two, that would be the better option!


----------



## Leo Walker (20 June 2016)

Home Farm is a bit further out. Very cheap and a bit rough and ready. Massive fields where a lot live out 24/7. They put a new huge school in last year and I know people who are there and love it, as well as people who have hated it and left. Probably worth a look and see what you think.

I'm sure there are more I'm forgetting about. There are definitely yards Cranfield way and a few towards Hanslope including the Eventing Centre. I was the other side of CMK to Walnut Tree though and didnt want to go as far as Hanslope so I'm a bit hazy on those.

If you find anywhere suitable you can always post and if no one knows it on here, then I will no doubt know someone either there now or has been in the not too distant past


----------



## JaneEmery (21 June 2016)

I've looked round MKEC last week & it's lovely. Unfortunately it's 13 miles/25 mins away.  It's a possibility but would prefer closer. Does anyone know about Kingsland farm at Drayton parslow?


----------



## Carefreegirl (21 June 2016)

A member on here is there. I'll text her and get  her to reply.


----------



## Carefreegirl (21 June 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			The manager of the trekking centre is very definitely unique! Woodleys is run in a very different way and is the place my friend settled at, so given the two, that would be the better option!
		
Click to expand...

Did you see the owner (man) or the manager (woman) ?  :biggrin3:


----------



## Slightlyconfused (21 June 2016)

It's fab here. We have a new 60x40 school and some xc jumps round the farm 

We do have odd winters when if it's too wet the feilds are either restricted turn put or they are shut but with the big school, lunge pen and feilds to work the horses round it's not always a problem.

I think we are full up at the moment but give them a ring and see.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 June 2016)

Carefreegirl said:



			Did you see the owner (man) or the manager (woman) ?  :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

The woman. I was there about 3 hours and couldnt get away :lol:


----------



## Leo Walker (21 June 2016)

Slightlyconfused said:



			It's fab here. We have a new 60x40 school and some xc jumps round the farm 

We do have odd winters when if it's too wet the feilds are either restricted turn put or they are shut but with the big school, lunge pen and feilds to work the horses round it's not always a problem.

I think we are full up at the moment but give them a ring and see.
		
Click to expand...

oh I didnt know you were there. I am seriously envious of that huge, beautiful school!


----------



## Carefreegirl (22 June 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			The woman. I was there about 3 hours and couldnt get away :lol:
		
Click to expand...

3hrs ? You did well then &#128514;


----------



## Slightlyconfused (22 June 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			oh I didnt know you were there. I am seriously envious of that huge, beautiful school!
		
Click to expand...

It's soooooo lovely for schooling in. 
The elephant gets tired after once round in canter! &#128514;


----------



## JaneEmery (25 June 2016)

Thanks. Visited several. Marshmore, home farm & Kingsland were nice. Will probably go for Marshmore as the closest & busiest during the day. Thanks for your help.


----------

